# Fatality YUTAN Nebraska KETV ch 7 March 10 2022



## TRTermite (Mar 10, 2022)

1 fatality 1 serious leg injury You know reporters so details still sketchy. 3 workers all wearing PPE but "Tree shifted" when cutting it down.. Yutan is west and north of Omaha.


----------

